# Additional points by Relative Sponsorship



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Expert,

I heard that we can claim 5 points extra based on sponsorship by relatives who are living in Australia already. Is it true? My sister is already living there (PR). Can I claim any points ? if yes, how to do so? Is it applicable for 189/190 visa? At what stage I should claim this point? 

Many Thanks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mra said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> I heard that we can claim 5 points extra based on sponsorship by relatives who are living in Australia already. Is it true? My sister is already living there (PR). Can I claim any points ? if yes, how to do so? Is it applicable for 189/190 visa? At what stage I should claim this point?
> 
> Many Thanks.


Hi,
For 189/190 visa, there are no family sponsorship points.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

mra said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> I heard that we can claim 5 points extra based on sponsorship by relatives who are living in Australia already. Is it true? My sister is already living there (PR). Can I claim any points ? if yes, how to do so? Is it applicable for 189/190 visa? At what stage I should claim this point?
> 
> Many Thanks.


Hi..

You can no longer claim relative sponsored points for PR.. but you can get a 489 regional sponspored visa. if you do not have sufficient points(min 60).
I had 55 points and my brother has PR so i will get additional 10 points. In this Visa you can study and work only in regional areas specified (check website.)Vic anywhere you can work Sydney and Brisbane only some ares..). Also you sponsor should be living in any of the regional areas specified. You will be granted visa for 4years and after 2 years stay in the regional area you can apply for PR, on two conditions. you should have proof that you lived in the regional areas and you should be employed for atleast 12 months during this periond on full time basis(any job not necessarily the nominated one)..You can check the immigration website for this type of Visa and the regional areas that fall under.

[261311] ACS: 28 Nov 2011 | IELTS: 7 W-6| EOI (489) Lodged (65pts)EOI: 01.Jul.2012 | EOI Invitation: 15.Sep.2012Yet | Appl Lodged: 1st Oct | Ack: 10th Oct | CO: 24th Oct | Meds, Pcc, Form 80: 28th Oct | Grant: 31st Dec (subclass 489 Provisional regional sponsored)


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

Kart1980 said:


> Hi..
> 
> You can no longer claim relative sponsored points for PR.. but you can get a 489 regional sponspored visa. if you do not have sufficient points(min 60).
> I had 55 points and my brother has PR so i will get additional 10 points. In this Visa you can study and work only in regional areas specified (check website.)Vic anywhere you can work Sydney and Brisbane only some ares..). Also you sponsor should be living in any of the regional areas specified. You will be granted visa for 4years and after 2 years stay in the regional area you can apply for PR, on two conditions. you should have proof that you lived in the regional areas and you should be employed for atleast 12 months during this periond on full time basis(any job not necessarily the nominated one)..You can check the immigration website for this type of Visa and the regional areas that fall under.
> ...


Hi Kart1980,

Many thanks for your useful reply, much appreciated!
This is the information I was seeking for. I also checked in immigration website and saw we will get 10 points for this. My sister is living in Sydney (I don't know the exact post code yet). I will check if she is living within designated area or outside of it. is it allowed to sponsor by by moving their home to the designated area? (I have to access the feasibility though) what document they need to send to me from there?


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

mra said:


> Hi Kart1980,
> 
> Many thanks for your useful reply, much appreciated!
> This is the information I was seeking for. I also checked in immigration website and saw we will get 10 points for this. My sister is living in Sydney (I don't know the exact post code yet). I will check if she is living within designated area or outside of it. is it allowed to sponsor by by moving their home to the designated area? (I have to access the feasibility though) what document they need to send to me from there?


You will require a sponsorship statutory declaration from them. Form available on website when applying EOI in Skillselect. They need to give proof of residence document, Driving licence, gas bill, telephone bill, etc. Bank statements also needed.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

@mra Is your sister working (full time). Is she paying taxes. I think these factors needs to be considered.

@Kart1980 do you have any information this.


----------



## alfy1234 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Regarding Sponsorship declaration form*

How we can submit the Sponsor declaration form? Is it required to upload while applaying for Visa or sponsor need to directly Submit to DIAC?






Kart1980 said:


> You will require a sponsorship statutory declaration from them. Form available on website when applying EOI in Skillselect. They need to give proof of residence document, Driving licence, gas bill, telephone bill, etc. Bank statements also needed.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

alfy1234 said:


> How we can submit the Sponsor declaration form? Is it required to upload while applaying for Visa or sponsor need to directly Submit to DIAC?


You can ask your sponsor to sign and scan the form and send it to you.
You can cattach the documents when applying online evisa.


----------

